# ملفات ممتازة عن نظام الجودة iso 9001 14001 وغيرها



## احمد محمد هشام (28 مايو 2010)

انه من المهم جدا مواكبة تطورات العصر في كل المجالات وكذلك ينبغي علي كل كيميائي أن يطور نفسه ليس فقط في مجال عمله بل يجب أن يكون موسوعة متنقلة واذكر مقولة تقول ( اعرف شيء عن كل شئ واعرف كل شئ عن شئ واحد )

http://www.4shared.com/file/A2JLgYAD/iso_files_1_.html

وقد أصبح من متطلبات الرقي والوصول لمنصب هام في تخصصك ان لا تكون كفأ فقط بل أن تكون مبدعاً ومتميزاً 
واصبحت نظم الجودة والحصول علي شهادة الجودة من أساسيات ادارة الشركات ......,,,,,,

لذلك قم بتحميل الملفات وتصفحها وانا متأكد ان هناك مايستحق العناء ؟؟؟

ولا تنسونا من خالص دعائكم


----------



## eng_medhat51 (30 مايو 2010)

أنا بصراحة غير مهتم بالموضوع ولكن أردت أن أشكرك على تعبك


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (30 مايو 2010)

أشكرك علي ذوقك


----------

